# New dollar bill design



## A10pex (Sep 18, 2010)

A new design would be nice  just as long as they don't screw it over! 
http://news.yahoo.com/s/huffpost/721294
I personally like the last one on the page.


----------



## Ben (Sep 18, 2010)

Although the point of the first one dollar bill is probably to have the sitting president on it, I imagine a lot of conservatives would complain about Obama being on any legal tender. So yeah, the third one is definitely the most solid deal.


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 18, 2010)

I don't want Obama on my dollar bills because he hasn't really _done_ anything noteworthy. Sure, he's half black. Whoopdie-doo. Can we put people who actually did notably amazing things for America on the currency?


----------



## Jashwa (Sep 18, 2010)

Doesn't matter because those ideas aren't going anywhere.


----------



## moonchylde (Sep 18, 2010)

They'll never come up with a design that the majority will be happy with... remember the dollar coin boycott movement? People were throwing them away because supposedly they didn't have the "In God We Trust" logo on them (SPOILER ALERT: IT WAS ON THE SIDE OF THE COIN). Some of the designs don't look too bad, but the rest... ugh. 

Though it would be funny to watch Glenn Beck drop dead of a stroke if the Obama dollar bill was made...


----------



## Isen (Sep 18, 2010)

The US does need to move to different sized bills.  Blind people use money too.


----------



## Willow (Sep 18, 2010)

Is it just me or do the new designs look kinda like Euros?

As for Obama on the one, okay. Iirc, the bills we use today were printed way after Washington and all them died, but that's beside the point. 
Oh well, if they wanna put him on the one, so be it.


----------



## Xenke (Sep 18, 2010)

Lol, like this will ever happen.

Personally, the first ones look like pamphlets, not money. The second looks... odd. And the third one is shiny and all, but it doesn't remind me of how American currency should look like.

I like they way our money looks.

Though, I think Australian currency is bitchin'. LOOK, WINDOWS, IN THE MONEY. WHATTTTT.


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 18, 2010)

Xenke said:


> Though, I think Australian currency is bitchin'. LOOK, WINDOWS, IN THE MONEY. WHATTTTT.


 
WE NEED THIS RIGHT NOW.


----------



## Ben (Sep 18, 2010)

Xenke said:


> And the third one is shiny and all, but it doesn't remind me of how American currency should look like.


 
This reads like "it is different, therefore it is bad!" I mean, it does look more like Canadian money, but Canada's currency system is better anyway, high taxes aside.


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 18, 2010)

I like the first one, they are distinctly different from each other and different sizes, that way nobody would hold up the line at a cash register.


----------



## Zenia (Sep 18, 2010)

I think it would be fun if the US had a currency redesign. Doesn't really matter to me though, since I am not in the USA. I am Canadian. I love my money. >)


----------



## Xenke (Sep 18, 2010)

Ben said:


> This reads like "it is different, therefore it is bad!" I mean, it does look more like Canadian money, but Canada's currency system is better anyway, high taxes aside.


 
It's not even that. When I think of American money, and what styles come to mind, I think of: a border, intricate designs, and illustration.

The lack of a bounding border on all sides and the use of images of paintings instead of an actual unique illustration break the deal for me.

So, kinda... it's different so I don't like it. But there are ways it could be completely different and I'd still enjoy it and associate it with AMERICA.


----------



## Willow (Sep 18, 2010)

But all our money is for the most part monochromatic. 

Plus, the different sizes and colors are useful so you don't have to dig around for the right bill. It also helps blind people.


----------



## SnowFox (Sep 18, 2010)

For some reason it made this image appear in my mind :/


----------



## Aleu (Sep 18, 2010)

Willow said:


> Is it just me or do the new designs look kinda like Euros?
> 
> As for Obama on the one, okay. Iirc, the bills we use today were printed way after Washington and all them died, but that's beside the point.
> Oh well, if they wanna put him on the one, so be it.


They looked like Euros to me too. I dunno, I kinda like the dollar bills as they are now.

I think if they do change the dollars they should keep the original presidents (and Ben Franklin) on the bills.


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 18, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> They looked like Euros to me too. I dunno, I kinda like the dollar bills as they are now.
> 
> I think if they do change the dollars they should keep the original presidents (and Ben Franklin) on the bills.


 
I agree with both these points.


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 18, 2010)

SnowFox said:


> For some reason it made this image appear in my mind :/


 I so want that to be the dollar design!
Let's start a petition going.


----------



## Rai Toku (Sep 18, 2010)

I like the physical design of the first one, but feel it'd be better with the gist of the second. That is, move away from just using the founding fathers, and use many various people that've done great things for America. As for Obama... in my opinion, he'll need to do something to earn a spot on the currency, since a black president was an eventuality in this day and age. MLK could have a spot, though.


----------



## Jw (Sep 18, 2010)

My issues with the first set of bills

Issue 1:
The presidents that were there are not there anymore. This will lead to a lot of bawwing, griping and moaning from the American public. Especially the use of the current president on any bill-- under any circumstance, that's just going to cause controversy among SOMEBODY out there. Plus, the year he goes out, the bills will instantly look out-of-date, which would require the mints to catch the bills from the banks to replace them with with more updated versions. Stick with Washington, Lincoln, and Jefferson maybe change one of the other, less common bills, like swapping Andrew Jackson off the $20

Issue 2: the photos used don't honestly look as nice as illustrations. Honestly, It would also seem to be marginally easier to copy a photograph for counterfeiting purposes, whereas an defects in an illustration are easily more noticeable.

Issue 3: the vibrant colors that those would require would cost a good deal  to achieve. Okay, so it's not a deal-breaker, but it's easily more efficient if you can print with a less-than fully saturated color. This is an easy fix, granted

What I do like is the fact it's vertical. I mean, that's pretty unique looking compared to most bills I've seen. The size thing might be a great thing for sorting stacks of money easier (kind of like sorting coins). Also, I don't mind some color-coding either. As it stands wight now, the things look poorly designed, though. With a little work on the vertical concept, there might be something there worth looking into.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Sep 18, 2010)

I don't imagine Obama on the bill.
Also, I am tired of only presidents being on the bills.
In my country, other people than presidents were printed on the bills, and a new edition was supposed to replace the last one with a women edition.


----------



## Willow (Sep 18, 2010)

jwmcd2 said:


> Issue 1:
> The presidents that were there are not there anymore. This will lead to a lot of bawwing, griping and moaning from the American public.


 People are complaining right now


----------



## Aleu (Sep 18, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> I don't imagine Obama on the bill.
> Also, I am tired of only presidents being on the bills.
> In my country, other people than presidents were printed on the bills, and a new edition was supposed to replace the last one with a women edition.


 Ben Franklin wasn't a president


----------



## Azure (Sep 18, 2010)

I'd go for the third one, it's hard to counterfeit, and blind friendly, and it looks pretty durable too. Also, I'd slap Obama on money, but only if he removed that whole god bullshit from it first. Fuck you 1950's Red Scare, fuck you Senator McCarthy, fuck you Baby Boomers.


----------



## SirRob (Sep 18, 2010)

They're all gross. We should have currency with Pokemon on them.


----------



## Jw (Sep 18, 2010)

Willow said:


> People are complaining right now


No doubt-- picked one of the most controversial presidents in US history, who is still in office. Regardless of what you think of the guy, you know that there are plenty of people mad at him right now for whatever reason, fair or unfair. Either that, or you are oblivious to the truth.


----------



## Aleu (Sep 18, 2010)

SirRob said:


> They're all gross. We should have currency with Pokemon on them.


 fuck yes


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Sep 18, 2010)

Xenke said:


> Though, I think Australian currency is bitchin'. LOOK, WINDOWS, IN THE MONEY. WHATTTTT.


 WE SO NEED THIS


----------



## CynicalCirno (Sep 18, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> Ben Franklin wasn't a president


 
I don't do american dollars, so I don't know all the figures on them, and still it looks as if the most were presidents.

For example here, on the 50NIS bill, Shmuel Yossef Agnon was a Nobel Prize laureate writer, not a president, and an active part of the hebrew language development.


----------



## Aleu (Sep 18, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> I don't do american dollars, so I don't know all the figures on them, and still it looks as if the most were presidents.
> 
> For example here, on the 50NIS bill, Shmuel Yossef Agnon was a Nobel Prize laureate writer, not a president, and an active part of the hebrew language development.


 I believe most are...then again I'm poor and don't have much money. I just use a debit card anyway


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 18, 2010)

SirRob said:


> They're all gross. We should have currency with Pokemon on them.


 CHARIZARD! I CHOOSE YOU!
*slaps it down on cashregister*
IT'S SUPER EFFECTIVE!
You have gained "TV"
:V

*begins humming walking song while going home*


----------



## Aleu (Sep 18, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> CHARIZARD! I CHOOSE YOU!
> *slaps it down on cashregister*
> IT'S SUPER EFFECTIVE!
> You have gained "TV"
> ...


I cannot describe how hard I laughed when I read this.


----------



## Zenia (Sep 18, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> CHARIZARD! I CHOOSE YOU!
> *slaps it down on cashregister*
> IT'S SUPER EFFECTIVE!
> You have gained "TV"
> ...


You win all the Internets.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Sep 18, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> I believe most are...then again I'm poor and don't have much money. I just use a debit card anyway


 :V
Poor people are poor, and that's sad.

You know, I am jewish, so it's a human need for me to walk with bills and wave them.


CannonFodder said:


> CHARIZARD! I CHOOSE YOU!
> *slaps it down on cashregister*
> IT'S SUPER EFFECTIVE!
> You have gained "TV"
> ...


 This is very great

If you want, you can get a smaller TV in sale, just for 19.99!
GO CHARMELEON!


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 18, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> I cannot describe how hard I laughed when I read this.


 I think I just caused half of FaF to laugh themselves to death.


----------



## Minuet (Sep 18, 2010)

I'm almost kinda partial to the dollar with the First Amendment on it.  It's a bill of rights!


----------



## Aleu (Sep 18, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> I think I just caused half of FaF to laugh themselves to death.


 The change should be designed after Pokeballs.


----------



## Tigers-Shadow (Sep 18, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> CHARIZARD! I CHOOSE YOU!
> *slaps it down on cashregister*
> IT'S SUPER EFFECTIVE!
> You have gained "TV"
> *begins humming walking song while going home*



sigged


----------



## Mayfurr (Sep 18, 2010)

moonchylde said:


> They'll never come up with a design that the majority will be happy with... remember the dollar coin boycott movement? People were throwing them away because supposedly they didn't have the "In God We Trust" logo on them (SPOILER ALERT: IT WAS ON THE SIDE OF THE COIN).


 
Frankly, I see any changes to the US dollar bill going the same way as the US dollar coin introduction fuckup - producing billions of banknotes the banks can get away with not touching and having to store the damn things in warehouses all over again.


----------



## CaptainCool (Sep 18, 2010)

they kinda look like coupons and not like money


----------



## Tycho (Sep 18, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> CHARIZARD! I CHOOSE YOU!
> *slaps it down on cashregister*
> IT'S SUPER EFFECTIVE!
> You have gained "TV"
> ...


 
Bidoof on the penny.  Definitely.


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 18, 2010)

Tycho said:


> Bidoof on the penny.  Definitely.


 http://images.memegenerator.net/Her...f-moveset-Charm-Sleep-powder-Harden-Pound.jpg
Make of this what you will.



I so want money with pokemon, the number of inside jokes would be ridiculous.


----------



## Ikrit (Sep 18, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> http://images.memegenerator.net/Her...f-moveset-Charm-Sleep-powder-Harden-Pound.jpg
> Make of this what you will.
> 
> 
> ...


i don't get it......



OH WAIT! now i do


----------



## FancySkunk (Sep 18, 2010)

A radical redesign of all currency seems rather silly, considering that we just went through a fairly radical redesign of all our currency. That said, they need to update the $1 bill already. It doesn't look anything like the rest of our currency, and it irks me.

Of the designs in that link, there was really only one that I liked (this one: http://i.huffpost.com/gen/201966/DES.jpg). Everything else just didn't look all that good.



AleutheWolf said:


> Ben Franklin wasn't a president


Neither was Hamilton.

We have two non-presidents on our commonly circulated bills (1-100), though, I think there's another non-president in the ludicrously high government-only denominations.

*Edit*: Yup, Salmon P. Chase is on the $10,000 bill.


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 18, 2010)

FancySkunk said:


> A radical redesign of all currency seems rather silly


 Considering for over two hundred years we've had money that looks all _similar_ it's about time to change it up.


----------



## FancySkunk (Sep 18, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Considering for over two hundred years we've had money that looks all _similar_ it's about time to change it up.


The point is that it costs money to design the bill, to create the necessary equipment to print the bills, and there's the added issue of having to round up the old bills and replace them. Considering that we've just done a redesign within the past 10 years, I really don't think we need to do it again so soon.


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 18, 2010)

FancySkunk said:


> The point is that it costs money to design the bill, to create the necessary equipment to print the bills, and there's the added issue of having to round up the old bills and replace them. Considering that we've just done a redesign within the past 10 years, I really don't think we need to do it again so soon.


 Not as much money as you think a redesign would cost, anyways the branch that prints our money actually makes a profit.


----------



## Glitch (Sep 18, 2010)

Ben said:


> Although the point of the first one dollar bill is probably to have the sitting president on it, I imagine a lot of conservatives would complain about Obama being on any legal tender. So yeah, the third one is definitely the most solid deal.


 
Fuck, even I'D bitch about Obama on my currency.
And I'm really damn liberal.


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 18, 2010)

Glitch said:


> Fuck, even I'D bitch about Obama on my currency.
> And I'm really damn liberal.


 At least it's not glenn beck on your money.


----------



## FancySkunk (Sep 18, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> At least it's not glenn beck on your money.


Putting Glenn Beck on our money would be an awesome idea. The vast majority of people would be re-encouraged to start spending their money, because it's far better than the alternative of having to save Beck Bucks.


----------



## Ikrit (Sep 18, 2010)

lets put a picture of somebody that everyone hates so they spend it just to get rid of the picture


----------



## FancySkunk (Sep 18, 2010)

Ikrit said:


> lets put a picture of somebody that everyone hates so they spend it just to get rid of the picture


So, I guess this is our best bet for a redesign then - http://i52.tinypic.com/350l9nq.jpg


----------



## Fenrari (Sep 18, 2010)

I like the 3rd pic... 

But to put it out there, I love Obama as our prez, but I'd rather not see his face everytime I'm getting change from McDonalds.


----------



## Aleu (Sep 18, 2010)

FancySkunk said:


> So, I guess this is our best bet for a redesign then - http://i52.tinypic.com/350l9nq.jpg


 I see what you did there



Fenrari said:


> I like the 3rd pic...
> 
> But to put it out  there, I love Obama as our prez, but I'd rather not see his face  everytime I'm getting change from McDonalds.


What? Why?


----------



## Glitch (Sep 18, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> At least it's not glenn beck on your money.


 
I'd just stick with (debit) cards, then.


----------



## Sauvignon (Sep 18, 2010)

They should put Obama on pennies. It only seems appropriate, since I stick pennies up my ass.


----------



## Kommodore (Sep 18, 2010)

Link said:
			
		

> "Our great 'rival', the Euro, looks so spanky in comparison it seems the only clear way to revive this global recession is to rebrand and redesign,"



Just fucking no. The US dollar has been almost unchanged for 100 years. Minor details like the size of the bill, coloration &c. has been altered but by and large a dollar then would not be mistaken for a dollar now. They would have this kind of consistency of design destroyed to make room for brightly colored plastic garbage. I have always had an interest in numismatics and paper-money collecting, and I have always loved American currency. There are periods of radical change, like the changing of the mercury dime for the Roosevelt one (a shame if you compare the two) or the waxing and waning of dollar coins, but _by and large_ it all looks similar. It has kept a kind of stability and internal consistency over the years I find infinitely more appealing than gaudy 'foreign' currencies. It is part of the reason why I _hate_ the New Five dollar bill so much. Pink P.o.S. And the poor coins. The mint has irrevocably destroyed any respect I had for modern American coins. "New" quarters, "New" nickels, "new" pennies. Heartbreaking. 

The redesign of a currency to combat forgery makes sense. The $20 has seen many iterations for just this reason, and for the most part I have found them tasteful. But to change the currency so radically to make it "look" better? The notion is appalling to someone like me, who has a great affection for the design of currency. 

In other words; I don't like what they are doing.

EDIT: fml


----------



## Ben (Sep 18, 2010)

Sauvignon said:


> They should put Obama on pennies. It only seems appropriate, since I stick pennies up my ass.


 
What.
Are.
Even as a joke, that's just dumb.
What is wrong with you.


----------



## Bobskunk (Sep 18, 2010)

Ben said:


> What.
> Are.
> Even as a joke, that's just dumb.
> What is wrong with you.


 
wow looks like someone's getting defensive
what's the matter lady gag-us
someone insult YOUR MESSIAH????
conservatives are authoritarians


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Sep 18, 2010)

america's money should reflect the true ugliness of what it is like to live in america


that is it should be made out of mcdonald's wrappers


----------



## Xenke (Sep 18, 2010)

Senzuri Champion said:


> america's money should reflect the true ugliness of what it is like to live in america
> 
> 
> that is it should be made out of mcdonald's wrappers


 
Then Africa should have a unified currency of KFC. :V


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Sep 18, 2010)

Xenke said:


> Then Africa should have a unified currency of KFC. :V


 
i dont get it

what is the joke


----------



## Xenke (Sep 18, 2010)

Senzuri Champion said:


> i dont get it
> 
> what is the joke


 
Because black people love it...?

And since they're starving they'll eat all the currency and become poor again.

It wasn't well thought out.


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 18, 2010)

Bobskunk said:


> wow looks like someone's getting defensive
> what's the matter lady gag-us
> someone insult YOUR MESSIAH????
> conservatives are authoritarians


 I'm going to have to stick with ben on this one, your joke was lamer than stephen hawkin's legs.


----------



## Bobskunk (Sep 18, 2010)

Xenke said:


> Because black people love it...?
> 
> And since they're starving they'll eat all the currency and become poor again.
> 
> It wasn't well thought out.


 
why do you insist on posting


----------



## Sauvignon (Sep 18, 2010)

Apparently, nobody is familiar with ass pennies. Well maybe you should be, because I've been sticking $30 in pennies up my ass every day for the past 11 years. That's 3000 pennies a day, 21,000 pennies a week... that's over 12,000,000 pennies, twice the population of Nebraska. So, chances are, you've handled some of my ass pennies. You pick them up for good luck, you throw them in fountains and make a wish, and you give them to your little kid to put in the gumball machine. You probably have some in your pocket right now. Have I ever handled something that's been in your ass? No. And that's why I have the upper hand here.


----------



## Fenrari (Sep 18, 2010)

Sauvignon said:


> Apparently, nobody is familiar with ass pennies. Well maybe you should be, because I've been sticking $30 in pennies up my ass every day for the past 11 years. That's 3000 pennies a day, 21,000 pennies a week... that's over 12,000,000 pennies, twice the population of Nebraska. So, chances are, you've handled some of my ass pennies. You pick them up for good luck, you throw them in fountains and make a wish, and you give them to your little kid to put in the gumball machine. You probably have some in your pocket right now. Have I ever handled something that's been in your ass? No. And that's why I have the upper hand here.


 
that's both disturbing and disgusting... Where would you get so many and why would you waste your time doing so? Won't you get like nickle poisoning from it?


----------



## Tycho (Sep 18, 2010)

Sauvignon said:


> Apparently, nobody is familiar with ass pennies. Well maybe you should be, because I've been sticking $30 in pennies up my ass every day for the past 11 years. That's 3000 pennies a day, 21,000 pennies a week... that's over 12,000,000 pennies, twice the population of Nebraska. So, chances are, you've handled some of my ass pennies. You pick them up for good luck, you throw them in fountains and make a wish, and you give them to your little kid to put in the gumball machine. You probably have some in your pocket right now. Have I ever handled something that's been in your ass? No. And that's why I have the upper hand here.


 
And this is why I leave my pennies in the little "need-a-penny" tray at the register.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Sep 18, 2010)

I doubt it would happen; all previous "redesigns" were just minor changes to make money harder to counterfeit. We have no problem with the money we have now, and I don't see a change of this scale at any point in the future.

Though if it did happen, we'd probably invent slang to identify the denomination of the bills in terms of color.


----------



## Xenke (Sep 18, 2010)

Bobskunk said:


> why do you insist on posting


 
Why not. :T


----------



## Corto (Sep 18, 2010)

I'm not reading thorugh all those replies only to make this joke, so has anyone mentioned that they look like the euro's ugly cousin?


----------



## Willow (Sep 18, 2010)

Corto said:


> I'm not reading thorugh all those replies only to make this joke, so has anyone mentioned that they look like the euro's ugly cousin?


 Somewhat yes.

Maybe we should just use gil or munny instead.


----------



## FancySkunk (Sep 19, 2010)

Willow said:


> Maybe we should just use gil or munny instead.


Gald > *


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 19, 2010)

Sauvignon said:


> Apparently, nobody is familiar with ass pennies. Well maybe you should be, because I've been sticking $30 in pennies up my ass every day for the past 11 years. That's 3000 pennies a day, 21,000 pennies a week... that's over 12,000,000 pennies, twice the population of Nebraska. So, chances are, you've handled some of my ass pennies. You pick them up for good luck, you throw them in fountains and make a wish, and you give them to your little kid to put in the gumball machine. You probably have some in your pocket right now. Have I ever handled something that's been in your ass? No. And that's why I have the upper hand here.


 I think it's time you go to a mental institute.


----------



## Wolfen Wolf (Sep 19, 2010)

Eh, Money is money, it sits in your wallet. Then you spend it :V


----------



## Xenke (Sep 19, 2010)

Our money so masculine and stuff. Why would we want it to be fruity like the Euro?


----------



## Mayfurr (Sep 19, 2010)

Xenke said:


> Our money so masculine and stuff. Why would we want it to be fruity like the Euro?


 
"Masculine" money?!?!?

What does masculine money do, sit in your wallet holding a beer in one hand and sticking its other hand down its trousers in the style of Al Bundy?


----------



## Corto (Sep 19, 2010)

Mine complains about women voting.


----------



## Azure (Sep 19, 2010)

Xenke said:


> Because black people love it...?
> 
> And since they're starving they'll eat all the currency and become poor again.
> 
> It wasn't well thought out.


 People in Africa aren't "Black" like the people here, in that they are starving and have no options for employment. The "Blacks" here can easily get a job, and stuff their face with fried chicken and Crunk Juice, or, sometimes, "Dat Purple Stuff". Lrn2nigger


----------



## Bobskunk (Sep 19, 2010)

look it's pretty obvious that sauvignon was trying to reference the upright citizens brigade
except he sucks and had to make a confusing political addition
that's like if i quoted the same skit but where he arbitrarily mentioned obama i mentioned reagan

that's the antithesis of comedy, injecting partisan politics into a joke that has nothing to do with that bullshit in the first place
ucb owns, sauvignon is a hack, reagan rest in piss


----------



## Lobar (Sep 19, 2010)

hey you guys all remember this one from the GOP mailer?

not racist


----------



## LLiz (Sep 19, 2010)

Xenke said:


> Though, I think Australian currency is bitchin'. LOOK, WINDOWS, IN THE MONEY. WHATTTTT.


 
Here's our full set
Yeah we invented polymer substrates based money that many countries have adopted, I think we also print money for many countries, we're professional money launderers. 



Willow said:


> But all our money is for the most part monochromatic.
> 
> Plus, the different sizes and colors are useful so you don't have to dig around for the right bill. It also helps blind people.


 
When I was in the USA two things struck me about your money... 

#1 - I quite like the look and feel of it... dunno why
#2 - Notes are all similar sized and look similar so it is really hard to quickly tell them apart. 

One thing I liked about your dollar bills (min note size is $5 in Oz) is that I'd collect so many of them that I'd feel like a freakin millionaire pulling them out my wallet, even if the total value was only $12 it felt really nice


----------



## Ben (Sep 19, 2010)

Bobskunk said:


> look it's pretty obvious that sauvignon was trying to reference the upright citizens brigade
> except he sucks and had to make a confusing political addition
> that's like if i quoted the same skit but where he arbitrarily mentioned obama i mentioned reagan
> 
> ...



I mean I could tell he was joking, but it was just
So dumb
I don't even know.


----------



## BlueMoonBear (Sep 19, 2010)

Mayfurr said:


> "Masculine" money?!?!?
> 
> What does masculine money do, sit in your wallet holding a beer in one hand and sticking its other hand down its trousers in the style of Al Bundy?


 
This is made of EPIC WIN!!!

Also, if Pokemon gets even in the vicinity of our currency I'm renouncing my citizenship and moving to Leichtenstein.


----------



## Azure (Sep 19, 2010)

Mayfurr said:


> "Masculine" money?!?!?
> 
> What does masculine money do, sit in your wallet holding a beer in one hand and sticking its other hand down its trousers in the style of Al Bundy?


 That is, in fact, the only thing my money does.


----------



## Tycho (Sep 19, 2010)

Don't know if this hasn't already been mentioned, and don't care to backread to double-check, but... There is no need for a $1 redesign.  The $1 bill is not counterfeited anywhere NEAR as badly as higher denominations IF AT ALL.  It makes no sense to "fix" something that isn't even broken.  It would cost more to redesign and circulate a new $1 bill than it is worth.


----------



## Bobskunk (Sep 19, 2010)

Ben said:


> I mean I could tell he was joking, but it was just
> So dumb
> I don't even know.


 
the amazing thing is that he took the asspennies skit, which is really funny, and turned it into a comedic abortion

that is to say, an abortion of comedy- abortions of babies are inherently comedic har har har choose life


----------



## FancySkunk (Sep 19, 2010)

Tycho said:


> Don't know if this hasn't already been mentioned, and don't care to backread to double-check, but... There is no need for a $1 redesign.  The $1 bill is not counterfeited anywhere NEAR as badly as higher denominations IF AT ALL.  It makes no sense to "fix" something that isn't even broken.  It would cost more to redesign and circulate a new $1 bill than it is worth.


True there's no actual need, but it is a bit weird having one commonly circulated bill that looks drastically different from the others.


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Sep 20, 2010)

Molly said:


> I don't want Obama on my dollar bills because he hasn't really _done_ anything noteworthy. Sure, he's half black. Whoopdie-doo. Can we put people who actually did notably amazing things for America on the currency?


 Didn't stop him from winning a Nobel peace prize...


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 20, 2010)

Fenrir Lupus said:


> Didn't stop him from winning a Nobel peace prize...


 
Yeah, that was some shit.

I think I recalled him saying he didn't think he deserved it though, not like that makes it better or anything.


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Sep 20, 2010)

You know what's even better than dollar bills? These. And these. But I do approve of the fact that the designs look a lot like the Euro. Murrika's money has been overdue for a design overhaul for a long time now.

And quite frankly, I don't think anybody deserves their place on American currency, except maybe Lincoln.


----------



## Tycho (Sep 20, 2010)

Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ said:


> And quite frankly, I don't think anybody deserves their place on American currency, except maybe Lincoln.


 
Hey, Franklin is cool, as is Jefferson.  Washington isn't that big a deal.


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Sep 20, 2010)

Tycho said:


> Hey, Franklin is cool, as is Jefferson.  Washington isn't that big a deal.


 Eh, Jefferson definitely had plenty going for him, but he also said/did many things that leave a bad taste in my mouth. But it's his almost religious belief in American exceptionalism that really gets to me. Not to mention quotes like this:



> The acquisition of Canada this year, as far as the neighborhood of  Quebec, will be a mere matter of marching, and will give us experience  for the attack of Halifax the next, and the final expulsion of England  from the American continent.



Dick.

Yeah, I know I'm being unfair, since attitudes like this were common before the revolution, and well into the 19th [and even 20th] century, and were by no means exclusive to Jefferson. But still, dick.


----------



## ArielMT (Sep 20, 2010)

I thought the one dollar bill was never redesigned because of all the vending machines that would have to be programmed to recognize multiple bill designs.

Also, the Obama Buck would never fly because Obama's still alive.  No one gets on US currency but posthumously.


----------



## Ben (Sep 20, 2010)

ArielMT said:


> I thought the one dollar bill was never redesigned because of all the vending machines that would have to be programmed to recognize multiple bill designs.
> 
> Also, the Obama Buck would never fly because Obama's still alive.  No one gets on US currency but posthumously.


 
Actually, that's not true.

"1861: The first $10 bill was issued as a Demand Note with a small portrait of Abraham Lincoln on the left side of the obverse and an allegorical figure representing art on the right."

And:

1886: A new silver certificate $20 note with Daniel Manning on the center of the face. Although ironically, he died a year later.


----------



## Folgrimeo (Sep 20, 2010)

It'd be cool to have more of a Canadian influence on money by having it all colored. You know, it might make it easier to differentiate between different bills, that's always a plus. But I'm a little worried that they'd stand out so much from other bills. I don't mind who's on the bills, all I care about is the dollar number on it.

Also, I'll wearily say this to the comments posted in the article on the link: While I could see political posts having some slight merit here because it'd be something of national pride or recognition to have certain people on the bills, I'm really tired of seeing political flame posts. It's nothing we haven't heard a thousand times before and it draws attention away from the topic. It's just noise.


----------



## Zaraphayx (Sep 20, 2010)

Putting Obama on the $1 was a masterstroke troll.

 And the comments in that article were predictably hilarious; here's some highlights:



			
				Retard1 said:
			
		

> THis is just another attempt to change America. I hate it, it looks like  monopoly play money, or welfare checks. Our money looks good just the  way it is, and keep the In God we Trust on it!


 


			
				Retard2 said:
			
		

> Wont matter how it looks if it's not worth anything. They  should make it look like the yuan since China pretty much owns  us.


 


			
				Jesus said:
			
		

> one dollar bill should be kennedy / five dollar bill m luther king / ten  dollar bill our imagrants /twenty dollar bill our soldiers / fifthty  dollar bill mothernature / one hundred dollar bill in god we trust on  top of our nations landscape    these are and were the people that keeps  our nation standing and we as citizens of this country   we should be  thankful to these people that are allways serving this country           god bless america


 


			
				Retard3 said:
			
		

> Really! This is a topic of conversation. How about lets make the dollar  stronger in the world. You libs. will do anything to try and distract  the American people. I know let's remove our founding fathers from our  currency and make it look more European. Anything to promote Socialism.  Just more propaganda from the left. Nov. 2 can't come soon enough !


 


			
				Zing said:
			
		

> Whats next Chewbacca on the quarter?...


 
 ...and last but not least



			
				AConspiracyTheorist said:
			
		

> It would be a psychological scam to get people to spend money if they  radically changed and replaced our current currency. Casinos do it by  changing your cash into chips, while the change makes counting and  stacking easier it also causes the user a slight inability to connect  the item value they're using with cash value (what are you more likely  to give away, a hundred dollar bill or a black poker chip?). We are all  programed to associate our green backs with hard worked income... Change  our bills purple, red, and orange then people may fail to make a  connection at first.


 
 Gold.



			
				Mayfurr said:
			
		

> "Masculine" money?!?!?
> 
> What does masculine money do, sit in your wallet holding a beer in one  hand and sticking its other hand down its trousers in the style of Al  Bundy?


 
 I laughed.

 What else did I miss, oh,

  - Sauvignon that joke was lame before you lamely injected it into this thread.
 - "Change for the sake of change" is just as stupid as "Keep it the same for the sake of keeping it the same"
 - Windows on money is a great idea.
 - Apparently there are people like Kommodore who get emotionally upset at money redesigns.

And the third design on that page was the only good one IMO, in-fact I like it a lot.


----------



## Mayfurr (Sep 20, 2010)

Zaraphayx said:


> ...and last but not least
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Indeed. Twenty-four carat locked up in Fort Knox comedy gold. 

One wonders how people THAT thick get on when visiting other countries with less monochromatic money... treat it like Monopoly money, then wonder why they're in the red when they get home <shudder>


----------



## 3picFox (Sep 20, 2010)

The colorful ones look cool :V
What they look like wouldn't matter much to me, considering that i don't have very much money anyways.


----------



## Mayfurr (Sep 20, 2010)

I'd have to say that putting artwork relating to the Moon landing on some US money is a nice idea - especially as having a space-suited Neil Armstrong on a banknote ain't gonna be as politically charged as a random ex-President. 

Nothing wrong with national heroes on money


----------



## lilEmber (Sep 20, 2010)

I liked those vertical notes, they should be the currency. Much more effective and better looking.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Sep 20, 2010)

You know, personally if we have new dollar bills we should not put politicians on them. Even the Europeans when they didn't use euros, they tended to put in scientist or artists.

Also, why don't we remove "In God we Trust" from the bills, with one concession: it stays on the 1 dollar bill. The others can use other mottos. For example, one of the bills could have "E Pluribus Unum" and etc.


----------



## A10pex (Sep 20, 2010)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> Also, why don't we remove "In God we Trust" from the bills, with one concession: it stays on the 1 dollar bill.



I wouldn't be saying this, it could get a lot of people mad. Even if it stayed on the 1 dollar bill.


----------



## Jashwa (Sep 20, 2010)

Harmony said:


> I liked those vertical notes, they should be the currency. Much more effective and better looking.


 It's weird how you can tell that they're more effective from just pictures and not from any tests or anything. You must be a god.


----------



## lilEmber (Sep 20, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> It's weird how you can tell that they're more effective from just pictures and not from any tests or anything. You must be a god.


 
Just look at them; bright, distinguishing colours (and other features which tell them all apart with just a glance) laid out in a vertical pattern. Unlike the horizontal, in which only currency counting machines benefit, the vertical pattern (just as they described on the page) is the natural way people handle paper tender, both in hand and storage/cashing machine slots. So, what exactly is godly about such a simple deduction?

Edit: Canada should adapt this style, it's clean and high contrast on the numbers at the top. Holograph it or some other form of anti-counterfeit measure, change the images to suit Canada (queen, maybe the rocky's, etc) and of course the vertical print.


----------



## Jashwa (Sep 20, 2010)

Harmony said:


> Just look at them; bright, distinguishing colours laid out in a vertical pattern. Unlike the horizontal, in which only currency counting machines benefit, the vertical pattern (just as they described on the page) is the natural way people handle paper tender, both in hand and storage/cashing machine slots. So, what exactly is godly about such a simple deduction?


Because you're leaving out a number of things, such as change in size, how people store them in wallets/etc, and I'm sure other factors that go into "effectiveness". 

Plus, just because people handle it vertically doesn't mean that it's a big difference to print the money vertically than horizontally. Most people can recognize the current money at a glance anyways.


----------



## lilEmber (Sep 20, 2010)

I would assume it's the same size, now you're just trying to find flaws in an argument by shooting in the dark at possible problems. It'd be a stupid idea to change the size, why would you even think that the artist had that in mind? I'm using positive points derived from what I can see in the image, you're using negative ones from what you fear could happen. 

Your argument about "most people" is a silly one when that "most" will certainly become larger with the introduction of this type of currency, don't you agree?


----------



## WolfGuy100 (Sep 20, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> CHARIZARD! I CHOOSE YOU!
> *slaps it down on cashregister*
> IT'S SUPER EFFECTIVE!
> You have gained "TV"
> ...



So much fucking win!  Hope you don't mind if...I copied ya...>w>

ARCANINE! I choose you!
*smack it down on cashier counter*
It's SUPER EFFECTIVE!
You have gained a Wii 

But on serious side, I think it's better that we need new dollar bills because the one we have, it's hard to tell them apart, even they got numbers on the corners. So, I guess we should have something like what Euros and Canadian Dollars have. Btw, why not get rid of dollar bill and make it into a dollar coin?


----------



## Xenke (Sep 20, 2010)

WolfGuy100 said:


> But on serious side, I think it's better that we need new dollar bills because the one we have, it's hard to tell them apart, even they got numbers on the corners. So, I guess we should have something like what Euros and Canadian Dollars have. Btw, why not get rid of dollar bill and make it into a dollar coin?


 
Money's pretty easy to tell apart as it is, the numbers are fairly large and the faces are different.

Also, if we switch to dollar coins we'd have to pay strippers more, because no way in hell are they going to take coins.


----------



## lilEmber (Sep 20, 2010)

Xenke said:


> Money's pretty easy to tell apart as it is, the numbers are fairly large and the faces are different.
> 
> Also, if we switch to dollar coins we'd have to pay strippers more, because no way in hell are they going to take coins.


 
Poor vision or quick glance, colour and shape (design) allow a quicker and more precise identification rather than just shape alone.


----------



## WolfGuy100 (Sep 20, 2010)

Xenke said:


> Money's pretty easy to tell apart as it is, the numbers are fairly large and the faces are different.
> 
> Also, if we switch to dollar coins we'd have to pay strippers more, because no way in hell are they going to take coins.



Actually, they can!  They'll tell you where you'll put it. If you know what I'm saying lmao. XD


----------



## Mayfurr (Sep 21, 2010)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> You know, personally if we have new dollar bills we should not put politicians on them. Even the Europeans when they didn't use euros, they tended to put in scientist or artists.



Sounds like a plan to me.

The people we have on our money here in NZ are:
$5 note - Sir Edmund Hillary (mountaineer, conqueror of Mt Everest)
$10 note - Kate Sheppard (suffragette, commemorating NZ being the first country to grant women the vote)
$20 note - Queen Elizabeth II 
$50 note - Sir Apirana Ngata (MÄori politician)
$100 note - Lord Ernest Rutherford (chemist/physicist, "father of nuclear physics" and the first person to split the atom)


----------



## Telnac (Sep 22, 2010)

I like the design with a couple of amendments written on it.  That's awesome.


----------



## Tycho (Sep 22, 2010)

Telnac said:


> I like the design with a couple of amendments written on it.  That's awesome.


 
Actually, changing all our currency to show amendments of the Constitution/important excerpts (that don't sound out of context) from the Constitution would be an awesome idea.  Educate dumbasses, with money.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Sep 22, 2010)

Mayfurr said:


> Sounds like a plan to me.
> 
> The people we have on our money here in NZ are:
> $5 note - Sir Edmund Hillary (mountaineer, conqueror of Mt Everest)
> ...



Mark Twain and Thomas Edison look like good choices to appear on currency.


----------



## Tycho (Sep 22, 2010)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> Mark Twain and Thomas Edison look like good choices to appear on currency.


 
Pfft.  Screw Edison.

Alexander Graham Bell.


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 22, 2010)

I might move to the US just for this awesome currency!


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Sep 22, 2010)

Grycho said:


> I might move to the US just for this awesome currency!



You must be embarrased to have these guys on your currency.


----------



## Ames (Sep 22, 2010)

Nothing can ever be more manly and/or American than your old greenback.


----------



## Tally (Sep 22, 2010)

What the fuck guys? Just use Euros.

Then they would be Worldos.


----------



## virus (Sep 22, 2010)

But if your going to change the currency. FUCKING get rid of all coins. 

I don't mind coinage but you could save billions from not making it. People seem to hate pennies and nickels anyways- and dimes. There used to be a time when it had good value but not anymore.


----------



## Mayfurr (Sep 23, 2010)

virus said:


> But if your going to change the currency. FUCKING get rid of all coins.
> 
> I don't mind coinage but you could save billions from not making it. People seem to hate pennies and nickels anyways- and dimes. There used to be a time when it had good value but not anymore.


 
The low-denomination coins that are worth bugger-all, yes.

On the other hand, it's more economic to replace low-denomination _notes_ with coins, as coins last longer than notes - even the polymer-based notes that Australia and NZ use.


----------

